# DoDo Juice Basics of Bling Finger Applicator Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT?

DoDo Juice Basics of Bling Finger Mit Applicator.

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

Dodo Juice set out to bring an affordable finger mitt to market, and this is the result. A 90ppi soft foam wax applicator, with an internal seam, that can't blow away in the wind and stands far less chance of being dropped. Embossed with the Dodo Juice logo (on the top side only).

Available as Single...£3.95

Available as 3 Pack...£9.95

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2001 British Racing Green Rover 75.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Well The DoDo Juice Basics of Bling Range have a colour code system to there four stage System.

Stage 1. Wash Products Are Blue No surprise there as indicative of water.

Stage 2. Prep products Are Yellow such as clay & Lube for instance.

Stage 3. Protection Products Are Red... hey Presto the Applicator is Red...:thumb:

Stage 4. Maintenance are Green such as Quick Detailer.

So Back to the DoDo Juice Basics of Bling Wax Applicator.

Out The Bag...










Nice soft pad 90ppi, as used on some finishing pads you would use on your DA etc.

The Embossed DoDo Juice logo is a nice touch Marks it out from the crowd and gets the Brand out there, for when people ask whats that a sock on your hand....:lol:

Its inevitable that comparisons will be made to DoDo's already established Supernatural Finger Mit...

Size Comparison... There is Non...They are exactly the same dimensions.










I knew i had the Original Super Natural Mit never used despite having for must be a year now...:lol: Hidden somewhere....

You can feel a difference between them the Supernatural will feel denser Than the Basics of Bling one.

The Super natural feels slicker to the facings seaming less porous which was all part of its original design to not soak so much wax into it.

Another thing i noticed with My Sample of the Basics of Bling Finger Mit... Is the stitching...

Basics of Bling Mit...










Supernatural Mit...










( I Know my fingers have there own Beanie Hat's....:lol

The stitching on the Supernatural Mit seam closer spaced and look to be double threads.

The Basics of Bling Mit stitching are only slightly further spaced and seam single thread.... However its a Finger Applicator your not likely to see it brake at the seams.... Unless your trying to clean the wheel backs... Not exactly what its made for...:lol:

Now Finally whats the New Basics of Bling Applicator like to use....

A Pleasure it is...:thumb:

Having Never used a finger Mit before... yes despite having one for like forever man...:lol:... Im a convert....:thumb:

The snug fit, the fact you can get into tight small spaces with full control, no getting product on say plastic door mirrors while trying to wax under them.

The Fact its on your hand snuggly so not likely to drop it... You can use the Tip to get wax out of say a little sample pot.

You can use the whole of the flat to get a good coverage on the pad in a larger tub.

Spreads product easy and unless your using a colour charged wax you cannot see your wax depleting on a standard applicator, the fact the Basics of Bling Mit is Red you can see the wax wearing off the pad.

I tried Sample pot and full size pot paste waxes and also liquid waxes.










I did this on both the Basics of Bling Mit and the Supernatural Mit.

Both Performed well, the fact i was comparing side by side is the only reason i found the supernatural glided slightly better over the paint again i would put that down to the fact its not taking as much wax into the foam.

The Supernatural is stil porous as born out by the liquid wax, the liquid did permeate the supernatural mit but not as much as the Basics of Bling Mit.

Another note is that despite the Embossed side to the Basics of Bling Mit you still can still load a decent area of wax below the embossed surface on that side should you feel the need.

After cleaning there were still wax marks to the mits, however due i feel to the more porous nature of the Basics of Bling mit that cleaned up the most.

WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?

Its an Applicator pad, other foam applicators can be bought cheaply. However they are predominantly a disc difficult to get into nooks and crannies you have to scrunch them up, you get wax etc under your nails or you catch the vehicle with your nails.... How often have you cut yourself with your own nail... Well i have a few times... so can be sharp... The risk of dropping other makes of applicator is a big one.

The Finger Mits remove those issues, Yes you can buy cheaper but to have a dedicated mit just for wax application that fits flush to the hand doesnt blow away is uber difficult to actually drop it.

Fits in any pot even the sample pots its certainly a great piece of kit, when something costs that bit more they tend to be maintained better put away safely and always ready to go.

The Tripple pack is great value have one for each of your favourite waxes if you can narrow them down that much....:lol:

Leave the cheap pads for trim dressing and the DoDo Juice Finger mit for the finishing touch.

Big Thanks to the Chief DoDo Juicer....DoDo Dom for the Sample Mit to Try Out...:thumb:*


----------

